# Công cụ tạo sitemap trực tuyến với 4200 link



## Admin (25 Tháng một 2014)

Công cụ giúp các bạn *tạo sitemap*, một bước không thể thiếu trong SEO onpage.


> web-site-map.com/xml_sitemap.php



Bạn chỉ cần điền link website và Submit, sau đó tải file xml về máy.


----------



## sangotunhien (7 Tháng tám 2015)

Hay quá


----------



## miencotich (8 Tháng tám 2015)

Cái này chỉ tạo site map được có 500 link thôi mà lấy đâu ra 4200 link hả bạn


----------



## batgioi69 (2 Tháng mười một 2015)

Sitemap thì sài wordpress nó sẽ tự động tạo file sitemap luôn nhé, sài tạo tay thì hơi phê đấy.


----------



## hphuong012 (16 Tháng một 2021)

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ bài viết.


----------



## vogia00 (31 Tháng bảy 2021)

hữu ích


----------

